# Releasing the Queen



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

In my experience, the bees will or won't stay, and releasing the queen directly has nothing to do with it. The quality of the queen, I think, has everything to do with it. Hanging the cage from the frames leads to combs that are messed up and one messed up comb leads to more messed up comb. I direct release the queen. Shake the bees in the bottom, pop the cork with your finger over it to block the queen, and lay the cage on top of the pile of bees on the bottom, and let go and put in the bars.

http://www.bushfarms.com/beespackages.htm#donthangqueencage


----------



## brettj777 (Feb 27, 2013)

Michael Bush said:


> In my experience, the bees will or won't stay, and releasing the queen directly has nothing to do with it. The quality of the queen, I think, has everything to do with it. Hanging the cage from the frames leads to combs that are messed up and one messed up comb leads to more messed up comb. I direct release the queen. Shake the bees in the bottom, pop the cork with your finger over it to block the queen, and lay the cage on top of the pile of bees on the bottom, and let go and put in the bars.
> 
> http://www.bushfarms.com/beespackages.htm#donthangqueencage


I was wondering if this procedure would be different for "new wood" hives? (A hive that has never held bees and has no drawn comb available in it) 

Is there something you would recommend to increase the likelihood of them staying? Obviously if the Queen is in the will stay longer and possibly decide the TBH isnt a bad place once the Queen is released, but at the risk of bad combs.

Brett


----------



## ositolud (Feb 24, 2013)

I didn't think about the new hive aspect of things. Last month at the bee club they were talking about swarm traps and using essential oils to entice the bees to take up residence. Would lacing the hives with mint oil or lemon grass oil possibly encourage the package to set up residence?
I have decided I am going to ask the local supplier I am getting my packages where exactly they are coming from and how long they most likely will be in the package before I ever see them.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Four drops of lemongrass essential oil will do much to keep a package in the hive.


----------



## praxis178 (Dec 26, 2012)

In a pinch (if like me you can't get lemon grass oil unless by special order) use a bruised stalk of lemon grass, only costs $1 or so in the produce section. 

Rub it well on the walls and bars before you put the package in.

Cheers, Thomas.


----------



## ositolud (Feb 24, 2013)

All right, I have spoken with the supply store about how long the package will be in transit. I am ready with the oil, and I have the confidence now to try a direct release. Three more weeks and then here we go!


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Keep in mind it is quite important to give them enough space but not too much when installing bees. Limit the number of frames to 10 to 12 bars initially with the follower board. 
Too much space.... they will leave. My experience..... once.


----------



## Darb (Apr 22, 2012)

Michael Bush said:


> Shake the bees in the bottom, pop the cork with your finger over it to block the queen, and lay the cage on top of the pile of bees on the bottom, and let go and put in the bars.



How long to you then wait to retrieve the queen cage? Five minutes, an hour, a day?


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Since the bees have to build comb, it will take quite a while for the bees to get to the queen cage with the comb. You can leave it in there for a week or more. No rush.


----------



## Darb (Apr 22, 2012)

Mr.Beeman said:


> Since the bees have to build comb, it will take quite a while for the bees to get to the queen cage with the comb. You can leave it in there for a week or more. No rush.


I'm talking about a direct release.... the queen should be out of the cage immediately.


----------



## franktrujillo (Jan 22, 2009)

i install my packages an hour or two before sunset this way they don't have time to leave before it gets dark.some will start flying but that's OK. i also direct release my queens.by the morning they should have some comb built since you have a top bar hive you can put the feeder can inside over night.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Not necessarily immediately. I wouldn't recommend waiting for her to release. Pull the cork, leave it in the bottom, close the hive, retrieve it later. Just how I'd do it.


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Close off any screened bottoms.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>How long to you then wait to retrieve the queen cage? Five minutes, an hour, a day? 

The next time I happen to be in the hive and happen to see it. A week, a month, a year...


----------



## Darb (Apr 22, 2012)

Michael Bush said:


> >How long to you then wait to retrieve the queen cage? Five minutes, an hour, a day?
> 
> The next time I happen to be in the hive and happen to see it. A week, a month, a year...


Ok. I thought I'd read somewhere that you want to remove the queen cage, that it could confuse the bees due to scent and lead them to ball the actual queen or something....I'll probably take it out the next day...

I appreciate all the replies- thanks.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

If I direct release her I usually remove the cage, but I trust my instincts and have direct released a lot of queens. Sometimes, still, she flies. The reason I recommend leaving the cage is so she runs out after you're not over her scaring her, and if you are quick maybe after you get the bars put back in. They will take some interest in the cage, but will be more interested in the queen who left her smell there. She will smell more strongly than the cage.


----------



## JOANR (Jan 7, 2013)

You say IF you direct release your queen...is there a time when you would not?



Michael Bush said:


> If I direct release her I usually remove the cage, but I trust my instincts and have direct released a lot of queens. Sometimes, still, she flies. The reason I recommend leaving the cage is so she runs out after you're not over her scaring her, and if you are quick maybe after you get the bars put back in. They will take some interest in the cage, but will be more interested in the queen who left her smell there. She will smell more strongly than the cage.


----------



## JOANR (Jan 7, 2013)

Has anyone poked a hole in the candy and left the cage on the bottom of the hive to let the bees release the queen?


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

How would you all recommend releasing a queen in an established top bar hive that already has approx 5/8 of a hive of drawn comb?

I did an inspection yesterday and found no brood. It's my fault because I tried to do a split about a month and a half ago. For one, I was overconfident it wouldn't get cold again here Florida. Also, I'm pretty sure I mistakenly included the queen in the new hive. 

I understand that there could possibly be a queen in the original hive that they raised after I mistakenly took 
their queen, but I didn't see her and I don't want to take that chance.


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

Pat, no expert here, but I think if you are releasing that queen in a hive full of bees I would let them eat through the candy and not free-release. They should be happy to smell her though.


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

shannonswyatt said:


> Pat, no expert here, but I think if you are releasing that queen in a hive full of bees I would let them eat through the candy and not free-release. They should be happy to smell her though.


I agree with that wholeheartedly.

However, should I just throw the cage in the bottom or try to attach it to a bar?


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

Gotcha. I wouldn't attach, just because I think they would end up making a mess of it if you didn't get it out soon. Life seems to get in the way of bee keeping, and things you intend to do in two days happen in two weeks. And I'm also on the lazy side. 

If they didn't release her in a couple days you could free release her. They should be used to her at that point. After reading that Michael Bush free-releases queens with packages I'm thinking that isn't a bad way to go.


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

I suspended that caged-chick from a hair-clip tie-wrapped to a top-bar. Man it was sweet. Now just crossing my fingers.

But yes, found a supplier local here to central Florida on Craigslist.


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

Cool. Best of luck. I'm sure that they were much happier having a queen.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>You say IF you direct release your queen...is there a time when you would not?

When requeening an established hive with a purchased queen, I never direct release the queen.


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

Michael, would it be ok if you left her in there a few days first and they haven't chewed through the candy?


----------



## brettj777 (Feb 27, 2013)

so I was talking to an old beekeeper tonight at our local meeting and he told me his way to direct release the Queen. He just pulls the plug and holds his finger over the hole then he holds the Queen cage up to the Hive opening and basically waits for her to be going the wrong way, moves his finger, and she will turn around and walk right into the hive since there's no other way to go she doesn't fly away. That was his way of direct release and he says he's never lost a queen yet...

It sounds pretty good and given the way my top bar is set up ( I have 1 inch holes for entrances) I plan to try this technique.


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

We had a speaker at our club last night and what he does is he has made a bigger 5 sided queen cage, about a half inch think and about 6x6 that he puts the queen under and then she is on comb, just push it in the comb a bit to stay in place. This way she can start to lay right away. I had never heard of that method before.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

http://www.bushfarms.com/beesfaqs.htm#pushincage
http://www.bushfarms.com/beesdoolittle.htm#ValuableQueen
Push in Cage:

http://www.bushfarms.com/beesqueenrearingsimplified.htm#pushincage
http://www.bushfarms.com/beesbetterqueens.htm#The Push-in-the-Comb Cage


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

There is nothing new in beekeeping!


----------

